# African butterfly mate



## cichlidsdownunder (Mar 21, 2013)

I currently have an African butterfly fish and feed it live crickets, I would like something of similar size that can join him that will also eat insects or small fish or even snails, are there any ideas?
I can adjust to required tank size


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Do you know the scientific name? This is not a cichlid, correct?


----------



## cichlidsdownunder (Mar 21, 2013)

No it's not a cichlid but I thought it was close enough to find help here,
It is a pantadon buchholzi.
I was thinking maybe rainbow fish? Or female betta as I've seen them put with the butterfly fish and also eating live minnows,
Any help will be fine thanks


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

I'd imagine most dwarf cichlids (I.E kribensis) would be fine, since cichlids tend to be bottom dwellers and pantadon are among the most fanatical top dwellers in existence. Just a warning, though, but any fin nippers will have a field day with a butterfly fish, and since they prefer slightly acidic conditions they would probably not enjoy a rift lake tank.


----------

